# bushings?



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I've got a set of Bachmann coaches lit from track power. They work well, except that the plunger pistons I installed add a good deal of drag. I don't want to g to battery, and ball bearing wheeels are really expensive. So I'm looking for brass bushings to insert in the sideframes, the way Aristo does in its steam tenders. I could drill the sideframes to accept the bushings, and solder wires to the bushings and get track power that way



Does anyone have any ideas on where to buy appropriately sized bushings? Maybe brass tube of the wright diameter would work, although I bet it would be too soft. Does aristo sell them? I have never seen them listed as a part. Anyone know of a supplier?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

How about brass grommets? They have a flange you could solder to, have to widen your hole a bit. I bought some today, but they are not made of brass, I don't think. Used to, they were called shoe eyelets and you could find them everywhere. Hobby Lobby only had these that were different colors. Scrape off the color and you have a silver metal, does have continuity.


----------



## Joe McGarry (Jan 4, 2008)

You might try searching the web for suppliers of brass. You'll need to know the inside and outside diameters you need. Might find some brass tubing the right size. Also you may find a local machine shop that might help you out. Custom making bushings might get expensive though. Hope ya find what you need.

Regards,

Joe Mc


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

aristo part number

*29118* *DIESEL BUSHINGS* *7.35* *29118P* *DIESEL BUSHINGS (PREVIOUS)* *7.35*


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some of those bushings, if need be I could measure one up for U and give U the dimensions
if U want...
Paul R...


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I saw those diesel bushings but I have no idea what size they are--I don't own an aristo diesel and can't check. The ones I used before, to light a Hartland mini caboose, were from an aristo roller bearing freight truck. Does anyone know the sizes of the diesel bushings?

I searched online and found "clock pivot bushings" made of brass, but no sizes, and brass bushing wire, which would need to be drilled

EDIT: Oops! W3NZL I just saw your post--if it's convenient and you could measure those diesel bushings that would be great


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I made them of little pieces of brass tube. I just drilled out the truck to fit. Not only did they pick up well, but they roll very smoothly.


----------



## W3NZL (Jan 2, 2008)

The bushings used in the locos and the tenders R the same ones...
Lets see if I post this little drawing with the measurements I made 
here now...
Paul R...


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

ID is .150 OD .200 flange is .275 length on one is .186 on the other ( early with the spring and contact in the bottom ) is .675


I think the one marked p is ID .150 OD .246 flange .330 length .340 



I have all three dumped in a box so I am not quite sure which is which part number ..........


early on they used a spring and contact in the bushing to the end of the axle ....... then they went to a eyelet behind the bushing and let the bushing do the work of power pickup ....... 


there is also a ballbearing that is about the size of the small bushing .........


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a google sketch...Just started playing with this yesterday. Little learning curve but it can be quite fun.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Thank you VERY much--that solves my problem perfectly


----------

